# True or false: HK has good tailor that can make suits for inexpensive prices?



## bluestar (Oct 14, 2010)

This is something I heard many years back. Is it true that I can get good suits tailor-made for inexpensive prices in HK?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bluestar said:


> This is something I heard many years back. Is it true that I can get good suits tailor-made for inexpensive prices in HK?


Yes..kowloon side, bottom end of Nathan rd there are many tailors (mostly indian gentlemen) who will make you any type of garment. I used to favour a little shop along Mody rd. and there are even more in Tsim Sha Tsui east. 

Fat Sam's is one of the few left that can/will do a suit in 24hrs but last I heard it was expensive. Most of the tailors will throw "extras" (such as a pair of tailor made shirts)

Never accept the 1st price offered, no matter how good it seems. Even if you have to walk away and come back a few hours later. If you are at the star ferry terminal and someone hands you a flyer, don't let them take you to the shop. Walk away, then visit the shop. You get a better deal then.


----------



## bluestar (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha so what I heard was all true!! I'm gonna have to check them out.



dunmovin said:


> Yes..kowloon side, bottom end of Nathan rd there are many tailors (mostly indian gentlemen) who will make you any type of garment. I used to favour a little shop along Mody rd. and there are even more in Tsim Sha Tsui east.
> 
> Fat Sam's is one of the few left that can/will do a suit in 24hrs but last I heard it was expensive. Most of the tailors will throw "extras" (such as a pair of tailor made shirts)
> 
> Never accept the 1st price offered, no matter how good it seems. Even if you have to walk away and come back a few hours later. If you are at the star ferry terminal and someone hands you a flyer, don't let them take you to the shop. Walk away, then visit the shop. You get a better deal then.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

bluestar said:


> Haha so what I heard was all true!! I'm gonna have to check them out.


you're going to spend lots of cash.......... thenlearn you can get cheaper(but as good quality in sham sui po or was that the top end of Mong Kok?
13 years there...i learned the HARD WAY


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

True, If you know where to look and are able to bargain you can find tailors to make good quality suits at affordable prices. Mong Kok definitely has some that are reasonable. Don't let them overwhelm you with too many choices, lot of times they will give you one price and say the fabric you chose is the most expensive so is another price. Dont let them fool you, go in mind with a price you are comfortable with and let them know what is what you want.


----------

